# Spiced Beef



## Flexible (18 Dec 2008)

Hi I bought some Spiced Beef they other day and would like to cook it. It came in a bag and it has no instructions regards cooking time. Any cooks/chefs out there who could advise. Thaks


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

Is it not already cooked?


----------



## Flexible (18 Dec 2008)

I don't know I will have to investigate when I get home. It felt like it wasn't ie cold,fleshy.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Dec 2008)

What type of meat was it? Minced, I would fry. Joint I would roast. Steaks I would also fry.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

Smashbox said:


> What type of meat was it? Minced, I would fry. Joint I would roast. Steaks I would also fry.


 

Spiced beef is a joint, usually boiled with spices (hence the name) and then served cold, sliced. Google 'spiced beef recipe'?


----------



## truthseeker (18 Dec 2008)

You boil spiced beef - 40 mins per lb and 40 over. Add guinness or cider to water for the last hour of cooking time.

Put it in cold water, cover, bring to boil, simmer away as per above.


----------



## Padraigb (18 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> You boil spiced beef - 40 mins per lb and 40 over. Add guinness or cider to water for the last hour of cooking time.
> 
> Put it in cold water, cover, bring to boil, simmer away as per above.



It's better to err by over-cooking than under-cooking, as it is typically brisket, and can be a bit tough.

I heard a tip yesterday: let it cool down in the liquid, and it will be more moist and tender.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Dec 2008)

Agreed Padraigb - good tip re cooling in the liquid - I usually drain and cover with tin foil and allow to cool.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

Isn't there somethign about pressing it too with a weight on top of a plate?


----------



## truthseeker (18 Dec 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Isn't there somethign about pressing it too with a weight on top of a plate?


 
There is some pressing thing, not sure why though.


----------



## Flexible (18 Dec 2008)

I would boil OK but I should have pointed out whether to leave it in the bag or take it out.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Dec 2008)

Out of the bag.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Dec 2008)

Don't roast .... I roasted spiced beef last week and it was awful.
Dogs loved it though!


----------



## bankrupt (18 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> It's better to err by over-cooking than under-cooking, as it is typically brisket, and can be a bit tough.
> 
> I heard a tip yesterday: let it cool down in the liquid, and it will be more moist and tender.



40 minutes per lb is a lot in my opinion, I would aim for more like 20 minutes per lb.  As suggested, add a can of guinness to the cooking water and let it cool in the same water.  More of a gentle simmer than a "boil" too.


----------



## Flexible (24 Dec 2008)

Went for the 40min per pound and 40min over, left out the Guinness and wrapped in tin foil. Worked a treat. Thanks all and Happy Christmas.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Dec 2008)

Flexible said:


> Went for the 40min per pound and 40min over, left out the Guinness and wrapped in tin foil. Worked a treat. Thanks all and Happy Christmas.


 

....and never invited us over to taste it?!??!


----------



## Flexible (24 Dec 2008)

Well its still there only cooked it last night - call anytime


----------

